# New Camping Buddy



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi all
Though I don't post often, I am reading the board daily and feel like I am part of the outback family. So just wanted to share the news about our new little camping buddy. Our very first grand child was born saturday to our oldest son and his wife. 
Clayton Mathew weighed 10 lb 2 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long. Looks like he is ready to go camping with grandma and grandpa already!!!! They will be coming home from the hospital today and thankfull only live about a mile from us, so we are ready to start spoiling him already.

Here is a link to his hospital picture since I can't figure out how to post a picture, hope this works. Thanks for letting me share!

http://osfapps.osfhealthcare.org/cgi-bin/s...wNA.asp?ID=4975

Dawn


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats. on your new grandson. He is soooooo cute. Remember to pack the outback for little visitors. Electric plug guards, diapers, wipes, and bottles. You never know when you get a little visitor. And they just have to stay with the grandparents in the camper. They just insist at all ages because camping is so fun. Welcome to the ranks of us who are HAPPY to be GRANDPARENTS!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! He's already Got a car!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Wow! He's already Got a car!!! Congrats!!


It'll be a Diesel Pusher soon enough!!!

Congratulations, Grandpa (Grandma, too!!) !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to all on your new bundle of joy









Ed


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations , That sure is a BIG BOY. I know you will enjoy him. 
We have 3. The best part is you can spoil them all you want.
What Mommy & Daddy don't know want hurt them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the newborn grandson. Grand kids are always fun.









A miracle in itself.

Wish all the Best to all.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new camping buddy. How long are the happy parents making you wait to take him camping?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! What a handsome guy!! You couldn't have asked for better little camping buddy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!

Soon enough, you'll have a beer "go'fer"


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

dthorfnp said:


> Hi all
> Though I don't post often, I am reading the board daily and feel like I am part of the outback family. So just wanted to share the news about our new little camping buddy. Our very first grand child was born saturday to our oldest son and his wife.
> Clayton Mathew weighed 10 lb 2 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long. Looks like he is ready to go camping with grandma and grandpa already!!!! They will be coming home from the hospital today and thankfull only live about a mile from us, so we are ready to start spoiling him already.
> 
> ...


congratulations on your new little camper!


----------

